# Is this normal chick poo?



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

See how the poo in the middle differs from those surrounding it? I don't see any blood. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks normal. Chick and Chicken poop has like 100 different looks ( yes I'm exaggerating  ). Unless its bloody no worries. Also you need to see more than 1 bloody, because occasional bloody poop is fine as well.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Apyl I feel better now!


----------

